# Quick one - natural partner bindings for Capita DoA and Mercury



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

I've run both Vitas, Cartels, and Cartel Ltds on the Mercury, I much prefer the Cartels or Cartel Ltds. Personal Preference, but I just don't like the asym hammock strap on the Vitas.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

There are probably perfect bindings for you, but it doesn't matter what board they are on.


----------



## Lamedog (Apr 9, 2020)

Interesting. 

The one thing I hate with Burton (I guess snowboarding in general) is the amount of marketing BS names they have. Makes doing comparisons really difficult.

I notice that there are very slight differences in even the same Cartels (I suspect they are different years). 

Good Ride rating Forces as comparable and better on adjust-ability. Angry Board seemingly has beef with Union so can't get an opinion there.

I'm just trying to work out if the £50 price difference between the sale Forces vs Malavita/Cartel (both £50 more) is tangible difference or just Burton name tax.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

What matters most to me is the chassis, then the ankle strap, then the highback. They all have canting, I don't like that, but I don't run a wide stance. The Vita straps are nice if you bend your feet alot, get low and have soft boots. Cartel straps are stiffer and not asym. Forces are pretty good, I'd put them in between the Burtons for me, but highback and chassis is a little stiffer than Cartels. Unions in large can be adjusted more towards toeside than Burtons large, but is about the same width as Burtons medium.


----------



## Lamedog (Apr 9, 2020)

I've ordered both the malavita and cartel. I guess I'll just see how they feel in hand. Might get the Unions in to compare especially with my 2009 Forces.


----------



## soda (Jun 12, 2020)

1st time poster!

Recently also bought the Capita Mercury and looking to pair up with the right binding and would prefer non black due to Merc topsheet. After way too many hours reading its down to:
60% Union Ultra W
20% Burton Genesis frost
20% Union Falcon W or Silver

Keep coming back to the Ultra despite the pricetag and weight.

Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## The_Stigs (Jan 3, 2012)

soda said:


> 1st time poster!
> 
> Recently also bought the Capita Mercury and looking to pair up with the right binding and would prefer non black due to Merc topsheet. After way too many hours reading its down to:
> 60% Union Ultra W
> ...


I had a Mercury for a couple of days and foolishly sold it. I haven't ridden any of those bindings, but can vouch for the Union Progress FCs. In my experience, they were a good match with the Merc (but they are matte black). The Progress is really light, has the Forged Carbon basetray and the Team highbacks, which is medium stiff but has some lateral flexibility. It has the exoframe straps from the Atlas. I think it's still listed on C3-shop.com (demos) for more specs.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Forces are better than they used to be. Used to be a big problem with the ratchets sticking and the hardware coming loose but they fixed that. They've always felt like a pretty stiff binding to me.

Vitas and Cartels are great, probably more comfortable than the Forces unless your boot size is US10-11, then the fit is challenging as you're between the M and L Also not the best for aggressive stiff freeride boards if you want to use it for that. Not terrible though.

If it were me I'd pick either Burton over the Forces.

Now Pilot or Rome DoD would also work well.


----------



## soda (Jun 12, 2020)

Done.


----------

